# B&S 5hp governor spring and linkage help needed??? PICS inside!



## Strs90 (Feb 3, 2008)

My younger brother disassembled our old go-cart engine and now I don't think the throttle and governor linkages and springs are connected correctly. Currently the gas pedal has no "real" effect and the engine is stuck wide open unless I hold back the throttle ontop the the carb. 

The engine is a Briggs & Stratton 135212 Type 0006 01

Here is a picture of the area I am addressing and you'll notice the throttle is wide open.









I just kind of guessed at where I thought the spring and linkages should go.









Here I removed the gas tank and took a pic of what each side looks like. I pointed to where I thought the spring should go.









Here I show where I thought the spring should go on the other side and where the piece would be if the gas pedal was pressed down.









It seems that when I press the pedal down the piece in the 4th pic pulls the spring down and that pulls the governor lever in the 3th pic down which is connected to the throttle. BUT once it goes down there is nothing to restore it to idle???

If anyone has any information, or a repair manual, or a pic of how its suppose to be I would greatly appreciate it.


Thanks,
Heath


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Everything is hooked up fine, the engine needs to be running for the governer to work, that is why it seems to always be in the wide open throttle position.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It all looks good except that I can't really tell how the throttle from the pedal of your cart attaches to the engine. It looks like it has a constant speed set up installed.

The governor may need to be adjusted, but you won't be able to tell until you start up the engine. There is an internal component that applies pressure to the arm to return the linkages to an idle and or maintain a constant pressure against the governor spring when the engine is running as justin3 described.


----------



## Strs90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I actually had to replace the internal linkage. When my brother re-assembled the engine he didn't connect it and it broke off. After replacing it I set it by holding the throttle wide open and then turning both the governor leverage and internal link clockwise then tightening them down. I can start the engine but it is running too fast, I would say 75% of the throttle... and that is with the engine just like it is in the picture.. without the cable to the pedal or anything else cause I wanted to eliminate as much as possible. But by hand I can twist the throttle on the carb to idle.

As for how the throttle is hooked up to the pedal... It is connected just behind the piece in the last picture and that piece pivots clockwise based on the angle the pic shows.. In the pic (#4) the pedal connection is all the way off. That is the only piece that I am 100% certain that it is correct.

I'm not sure I really understand what is doing what.. 
So the governor is actually holding the engine at idle? So the internal governor is actually battling against the governor spring that is ultimately connected to the pedal?

How or What do I need to adjust?


Thank You Very Much for all your Help!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Try adjusting your governor again, you may have left a little play in it when you adjusted it last.


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

nice very, nice pictures --to go from it does infact look right to me as mentioned the gov may have gotten loose when tightend up happens sometimes


----------



## atommiller (Apr 14, 2008)

*Governer Adjustment on 135212 Type 0006 01*

I have the same engine on a go cart. I finally got the engine running and the clutch unstuck, but now I can't get the throttle (at the carb) to move past idle, and consequently, I can't get the engine running fast enough, via the gas peddle, to engage the clutch and get the go cart moving. If I push the throttle with my finger, the car takes off fine. It seems to be the governer adjusment. I have tried tweeking this, but the slightest adjustment cause the engine to race at full throttle when started.

Does anyone know the proper procedure for adjusting the governer on this engine?

Thanks!
Adam


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

Strs90 said:


> It seems that when I press the pedal down the piece in the 4th pic pulls the spring down and that pulls the governor lever in the 3th pic down which is connected to the throttle. BUT once it goes down there is nothing to restore it to idle???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have a spring on your throttle cable under the gas tank? Do you have a spring on the gas pedal?


----------



## joegest (Jul 18, 2015)

*Governor Linkage*

Hello, 
Just bought a 5hp motor without the linkage on the bottom like your motor. 

Did you buy it online? Do you have any parts number or website. 

As you can see from my pic, i had to rig up the throttle cable. Thanks. Joe


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

joegest said:


> Hello,
> Just bought a 5hp motor without the linkage on the bottom like your motor.
> 
> Did you buy it online? Do you have any parts number or website.
> ...


Joegest, the link you are on is 7 years old, you might want to start a new thread. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## joegest (Jul 18, 2015)

*thanks*

thanks for the help. pictures helped also


----------

